# What kind of collar should I get?



## Loke-a-doke (Jun 11, 2010)

Hey! so I reallyy want to order a collar from Nizmo but I'm not sure what color/size would look the very best on him...I put up some naked pics to help decide.










He's darker than these ones look I think...


















And some just for funsies!

















I'm thinking a 2 inch...I like him in pacific blue but that's what color his collar is right now...I was also thinking red or silver? and my friend thinks he would look good in purple haha.

What does everyone think?


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

i agree with the blue.... its a great looking collar and would stick out great on him!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

i think green would look great with his colors!!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Green would look great on him


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

The two inch seat belt material collar with the kelly green is a HOT collar  I also think he would look great in yellow


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I was thinking green as well , kelly green or forest green  and Ilike 2'' on most dogs


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

I think a white steel studded collar would look sharp on him ... studs though, not spikes


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I thnk he would look sharp in green but if he was mine I would get the 2' black with the bronze over lay. I bought one like that for my sisters yellow lab and it is a sharp looking collar with his colouring that would look


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

stillwater kennels collars. very durable


----------



## Loke-a-doke (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm thinking forest green so I can get him a matching weight pull harness from either tablerock or mighty harness... green or pacific blue I keep going back and forth! I think the green will make him look more grown up though


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

MY MIKADO said:


> I thnk he would look sharp in green but if he was mine I would get the 2' black with the bronze over lay. I bought one like that for my sisters yellow lab and it is a sharp looking collar with his colouring that would look


 That sounds awesome!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

MY MIKADO said:


> I thnk he would look sharp in green but if he was mine I would get the 2' black with the bronze over lay. I bought one like that for my sisters yellow lab and it is a sharp looking collar with his colouring that would look


my personal favorite and was thinking the same thing. i think it would go well his coat color. 
thank you for your interest, its much appreciated!!!


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

the green would look awesome on him


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Here is a pic of my girl in the 2 inch double ply nylon. Your dog looks of similar size, she is in the high 40lbs range. You will love the quality of these collars!


----------



## lovesmypitbulls (May 3, 2011)

*New, Collar help please!*

Hi Guys! 
Im new to the site and have a APBT puppy who is only 8 weeks but I wanted to get her "Big Girl" collar now.... She is only 14 pounds currently but I found the collar I LOVE for $80 and comes in these sizes Med 15"-18"" and Large 18"-21" I want the medium which is right at 1 1/2" wide becaus its closer to fitting her now???? but the large is a drop over 2" and I LOVE the wide collar but will SHE ever reach that neck size?? HELP! lol


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Make a thread in the introduction section. However, I like Nizmo's collars. Trev won't let ya down. Pm him.


----------

